# Frustrated



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

My lawyer keeps writing his lawyer and they refuse to answer. 

The ex is playing mind games, I agreed in writing to pay toward our hobby property, behind my back he has rented it out and is pocketing rent, so now I have to pay on a property I can't use. While he pockets the rent. He's taken the keys from our previous hiding spot, and refused to give me a copy. Yes I can bring in a locksmith, but with tenants in place that may seem more than odd. 

He's thrown out my collectibles I assume, I see two trips to the dump listed on our joint account. 

He went to my business and badmouthed me to my associate. He's been warned not to do this again in writing. 

He continues to pick up my prescriptions and put them in my outside mailbox, despite me emailing him and telling him to stop doing this. I recently changed pharmacies but somehow he still got my prescription and put it in my mailbox. I called the pharmacy and they said they are too busy and yes they do allow spouses to pick up their prescriptions. ( I am covered under his health benefits and can't tell them we are apart).

I need money and my lawyer proposed that we both take a certain amount from the joint savings. Since he refuses to acknowledge the lawyers letters I can't access the money, we must both approve to do this. 

I've been told that I don't have enough evidence for a restraining order, he would just fight it anyway. 

Everyone says 'get tough' but in what way? He has a lawyer but they won't acknowledge or respond to our letters. My lawyer just keeps sending more letters. 

I'd love to 'get tough' but have no idea what that means.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Have him arrested for picking up your medication. That is a felony if you have notificed the pharmacy that you are legally separated. The pharmacy can say all they want, they also don’t want the police investigating them for passing out scripts to just anyone who walks in. And yes if you do push the issue they will be charged. I had a family member who did just that and they did get the person convicted. 

Inform the tenants to pay you instead of your husband or have your attorney serve them notice of eviction. You didn’t agree to rent it out. If nothing else it should force a court hearing, why do you care if the tenants seem it odd about changing the locks. You didn’t agree to them being there to start with. 

Why cant you get money out of your joint account? If he obtaining funds without your signature yet he needs to sign off for you? 

Lawyers love letters, they have no concept of a phone or actually discussing anything despite what they tell you it seems. They write politically correct letter to humor “us” clients and they know nothing will come of them. While it doesn’t appear you have enough for a restraining order you can always threaten liable or slander. While an actual hearing would most likely get you nowhere, he will have to pay the lawyer to fight or work on it. 

He is doing this to annoy you and he will get away with most of it because divorce court has no real penalty for not following the rules.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

True, he gets away with it and seems to enjoy it thoroughly. 

I'll ask about the renters. 

The pharmacy says they always give out prescriptions to family members. 

Today I found out that my dd has been in hospital 3 days and he hasn't told me.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Keep in mind that the tenants have done nothing wrong. They've signed a lease with (one of) the property owners. So talk to your lawyer before you go down that path. I assume (always dangerous) that he IS a part owner of the property?

I realize it's expensive, but your lawyer should be the guide on all these issues. Not anonymous internet users, most of which have never seen a law book from your area. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Put the pharmacy on notice that he is not allowed to pick up your prescription. Or change pharmacies and tell the new one that. They are more than familiar with people who are separated while covered under their spouse's insurance. That doesn't mean he can just waltz out with your prescription.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks, it's all very frustrating. Someday I won't be a psycho's wife, that will be a good day.


----------

